# BP Meds



## BERDC99

What kind of meds have you girls been prescribed for high bp? I have been prescribed Atenolol 25 mg tablets. My problem is not so much my bp, it is due to having a high heart rate that is only going to get worse of my blood volume increases and my heart has to work harder. Of course I had to Google it and found that it is a class D medicine and states that it can cause fetal problems such as low birth rate, low fetal blood sugar, and premature labor when taken for an extended amount of time. I called back to the office and talked to the nurse. She assured me that I was under the care of a high risk physician and that it was perfectly fine for me to take and it would cause no harm to me or the baby. 

I am just still up in the air about taking it, and was just looking for some input on what you girls are taking.


----------



## miaplus2

I'm on 200mg twice a day of labetalol and i hate it... makes me very ill and my BP goes from 140/80 for 90/50 in a matter of minutes, but they wont lower my dose at one point even tried to increase it... lol


----------



## BERDC99

That is a big drop and quick. Do they say it is okay for it to drop so much so fast?


----------



## miaplus2

Im still not sure :( i've tried asking but no1 has the answers


----------



## Dinah93

I'm on 500mcg Methyldopa 4x daily, and 200mcg labetalol 3x daily. As you say the Atenalol is to treat a slightly different issue than high blood pressure - I know Methyldopa increases my heart rate, while Labetalol decreases it as it's a beta-blocker just like Atenalol. Labetalol is class C apparently, but very commonly prescribed. There will be a reason they've gone with Atenalol rather than Labetalol. 

My mum was on Atenalol for her entire pregnancy rising to a very high dose (200mcg which apparently they don't even prescribe or non-pregnant people now), and I came out fine. I do have the same high blood pressure issues as her, but I think that's genetic nothing to do with the tablets. I was 4lbs 10oz born at 32 weeks as her blood pressure rose too high, nothing to do with early labour, just a c-section. Your doctor deals with high bp every day, and unfortunately sometimes it's a case of balancing risk, and there is less risk from these tablets in their opinion than there is from having a high bp and the baby not getting what it needs from the cord. 

I have to say you sound over medicated miaplus2, my doctors want to keep my bp in the range of 150/100-115/70, but don't want it to go any higher or lower, when it does they alter the dose as apparently long term it is damaging to the cord either way. 140/80 is a very very good reading anyway, it's certainly not pushing the boundaries of high :shrug:


----------



## miaplus2

I thought that if i take my meds now its drops to 90/50 and no one will change my dose :( so i'm now only taking it when my BP creaps up or i wipe out for hours.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I was on Atenolol 25 mg, my doctor took me off them when I was 10 weeks pregnant and put me on labetalol.
I did loose my Ava at 20 weeks but it had nothing to do with the medicine or HBP, but my doctor did say Atenolol was a category d and didn't want me on it, but all doctors are different. When I switched to Labetalol it was awful, I had carpel tunnel and just felt a mess. Once I went back to Atenolol my carpel tunnel went away and i had NO side effects at all. I think it just depends on your doctor and what he feels is best for your situation..
Good Luck with the baby :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## UenvyMEsha

I am taking labetalol 50mg twice a day and checking my BPs 3x/day. I had a miscarriage 7 years ago after taking atenolol. As a Cat D drug, it can very well lead to miscarriage.


----------



## UenvyMEsha

You should ask your doctor to switch you to labetalol. It is the same class, but labetalol is used more often in pregnancy. 




BERDC99 said:


> What kind of meds have you girls been prescribed for high bp? I have been prescribed Atenolol 25 mg tablets. My problem is not so much my bp, it is due to having a high heart rate that is only going to get worse of my blood volume increases and my heart has to work harder. Of course I had to Google it and found that it is a class D medicine and states that it can cause fetal problems such as low birth rate, low fetal blood sugar, and premature labor when taken for an extended amount of time. I called back to the office and talked to the nurse. She assured me that I was under the care of a high risk physician and that it was perfectly fine for me to take and it would cause no harm to me or the baby.
> 
> I am just still up in the air about taking it, and was just looking for some input on what you girls are taking.


----------



## Andypanda6570

UenvyMEsha said:


> You should ask your doctor to switch you to labetolol. It is the same class, but labetolol is used more often in pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> What kind of meds have you girls been prescribed for high bp? I have been prescribed Atenolol 25 mg tablets. My problem is not so much my bp, it is due to having a high heart rate that is only going to get worse of my blood volume increases and my heart has to work harder. Of course I had to Google it and found that it is a class D medicine and states that it can cause fetal problems such as low birth rate, low fetal blood sugar, and premature labor when taken for an extended amount of time. I called back to the office and talked to the nurse. She assured me that I was under the care of a high risk physician and that it was perfectly fine for me to take and it would cause no harm to me or the baby.
> 
> I am just still up in the air about taking it, and was just looking for some input on what you girls are taking.Click to expand...

It is not the same class Atenolol is a class D where as labetolol is a class c :flower:


----------



## UenvyMEsha

bump


----------



## UenvyMEsha

Let me clarify. They ARE the same class of drug (Beta Blockers). They have different categories (C vs D). There is a difference in Class and Category. Atenolol is a beta blocker that is a Category D drug. However, Labetalol is a beta blocker that is a Category C drug. I hope this helps.



Andypanda6570 said:


> UenvyMEsha said:
> 
> 
> You should ask your doctor to switch you to labetalol. It is the same class, but labetolol is used more often in pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> What kind of meds have you girls been prescribed for high bp? I have been prescribed Atenolol 25 mg tablets. My problem is not so much my bp, it is due to having a high heart rate that is only going to get worse of my blood volume increases and my heart has to work harder. Of course I had to Google it and found that it is a class D medicine and states that it can cause fetal problems such as low birth rate, low fetal blood sugar, and premature labor when taken for an extended amount of time. I called back to the office and talked to the nurse. She assured me that I was under the care of a high risk physician and that it was perfectly fine for me to take and it would cause no harm to me or the baby.
> 
> I am just still up in the air about taking it, and was just looking for some input on what you girls are taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not the same class Atenolol is a class D where as labetolol is a class c :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Andypanda6570

UenvyMEsha said:


> Let me clarify. They ARE the same class of drug (Beta Blockers). They have different categories (C vs D). There is a difference in Class and Category. Atenolol is a beta blocker that is a Category D drug. However, Labetalol is a beta blocker that is a Category C drug. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UenvyMEsha said:
> 
> 
> You should ask your doctor to switch you to labetalol. It is the same class, but labetolol is used more often in pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> What kind of meds have you girls been prescribed for high bp? I have been prescribed Atenolol 25 mg tablets. My problem is not so much my bp, it is due to having a high heart rate that is only going to get worse of my blood volume increases and my heart has to work harder. Of course I had to Google it and found that it is a class D medicine and states that it can cause fetal problems such as low birth rate, low fetal blood sugar, and premature labor when taken for an extended amount of time. I called back to the office and talked to the nurse. She assured me that I was under the care of a high risk physician and that it was perfectly fine for me to take and it would cause no harm to me or the baby.
> 
> I am just still up in the air about taking it, and was just looking for some input on what you girls are taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not the same class Atenolol is a class D where as labetolol is a class c :flower:Click to expand...Click to expand...

LOL, I just said that right :flower:


----------



## UenvyMEsha

Please see your comment below :flower:. This is not what you said. You said Atenolol and Labetalol ARE NOT the same class. *Labetalol and Atenolol ARE the SAME CLASS. However, they have DIFFERENT CATEGORIES.* *Labetalol *is a *Category C*, while *Atenolol *is a *Category D* :flower:.

Class: Beta Blockers
Pregnancy Category: C vs. D




Andypanda6570 said:


> It is not the same class Atenolol is a class D where as labetolol is a class c :flower:




Andypanda6570 said:


> UenvyMEsha said:
> 
> 
> Let me clarify. They ARE the same class of drug (Beta Blockers). They have different categories (C vs D). There is a difference in Class and Category. Atenolol is a beta blocker that is a Category D drug. However, Labetalol is a beta blocker that is a Category C drug. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UenvyMEsha said:
> 
> 
> You should ask your doctor to switch you to labetalol. It is the same class, but labetalol is used more often in pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> What kind of meds have you girls been prescribed for high bp? I have been prescribed Atenolol 25 mg tablets. My problem is not so much my bp, it is due to having a high heart rate that is only going to get worse of my blood volume increases and my heart has to work harder. Of course I had to Google it and found that it is a class D medicine and states that it can cause fetal problems such as low birth rate, low fetal blood sugar, and premature labor when taken for an extended amount of time. I called back to the office and talked to the nurse. She assured me that I was under the care of a high risk physician and that it was perfectly fine for me to take and it would cause no harm to me or the baby.
> 
> I am just still up in the air about taking it, and was just looking for some input on what you girls are taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not the same class Atenolol is a class D where as labetolol is a class c :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I just said that right :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Andypanda6570

LOL....................I'm totally lost.....................:dohh: :flower:
Right, but class c is safer while d is not, right?


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I'm on Labetalol 100 mg twice a day. No side effects here. My bp used to be 160/94 and now with the medication, it has dropped to around 115/80ish - so a normal level.


----------



## Sara35

I have just been prescribed Labetolol 200 mg twice a day...


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies....

I also have an underlying high BP issue, which saw my Obs admit me to hospital for 5 days at 28 weeks. I have luckily had no signs on pre-e which is great, but started taking Methyldopa 3 per day, which has since been increased to 2 tabs, 3 x daily. The side effects from the Methyldopa were just drowsiness and nasal congestion, which have subsided somewhat. Since then I have also had 1 x Adalat (nifedipine) daily added into the mix. I got a big headache from this for the first 2 days, but have been ok since then. I have weekly bloods and urine tests and also weekly scans as my fluid levels are lower than normal. Other than the fluid, baby doesn't seem to be affected by the BP issue yet, my Obs is confident we'll get to 38 weeks, so long as there's no sign of pre-e, and she'll induce me then. Unfortunately my BP keeps adapting to the drugs and at the moment it's sitting on an average of about 140 /95 - 100 (I monitor myself at home) so I am assuming my meds will be increased again this week.

Sending out lowering BP vibes to everyone! :flower:


----------



## MyButterflies

BERDC99 said:


> What kind of meds have you girls been prescribed for high bp? I have been prescribed Atenolol 25 mg tablets. My problem is not so much my bp, it is due to having a high heart rate that is only going to get worse of my blood volume increases and my heart has to work harder. Of course I had to Google it and found that it is a class D medicine and states that it can cause fetal problems such as low birth rate, low fetal blood sugar, and premature labor when taken for an extended amount of time. I called back to the office and talked to the nurse. She assured me that I was under the care of a high risk physician and that it was perfectly fine for me to take and it would cause no harm to me or the baby.
> 
> I am just still up in the air about taking it, and was just looking for some input on what you girls are taking.

my doctor prescribed 25mg of atenolol for my HR as well. my resting hr ir between 120 and 140... pre pregnancy I had bradycardia. it was always low 50's. I haven't taken the atenolol yet. I had to take the labetalol a couple months ago for bp issues and it made me quite ill. plus I'm already almost 33 weeks and doctors are taking my LO by csection around 34 weeks. 

how high is your resting HR? have they tried other meds?


----------



## MyButterflies

UenvyMEsha said:


> You should ask your doctor to switch you to labetalol. It is the same class, but labetalol is used more often in pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> What kind of meds have you girls been prescribed for high bp? I have been prescribed Atenolol 25 mg tablets. My problem is not so much my bp, it is due to having a high heart rate that is only going to get worse of my blood volume increases and my heart has to work harder. Of course I had to Google it and found that it is a class D medicine and states that it can cause fetal problems such as low birth rate, low fetal blood sugar, and premature labor when taken for an extended amount of time. I called back to the office and talked to the nurse. She assured me that I was under the care of a high risk physician and that it was perfectly fine for me to take and it would cause no harm to me or the baby.
> 
> I am just still up in the air about taking it, and was just looking for some input on what you girls are taking.Click to expand...

labetalol and atenolol are not prescribed for the same thing. labetalol is for high blood pressure atenolol is for tachycardia... high heart rate.


----------



## MyButterflies

my doctor swears its safe too... but the FDA specifically categorized it as "unsafe during pregnancy." in the US, category D is when there is "positive evidence of human fetal risk." 

it all depends on risk vs benefit. I only have a week or two to go so I'm not going to be taking my atenolol.


----------



## vintage67

I don't want to cause alarm, but I am really shocked at any pregnant woman being left on Atenelol.

I have tachycardia and have been on beta blockers for 14 years. I have been removed from them for both of my pregnancies. I have also had 3 miscarriages; one of which I stayed on Atenelol for 8-9 weeks by accident.

I have been put on Methyldopa for both of my pregnancies. Methyldopa didn't truly help my tachycardia, but it is the absolute safest thing to take.
Labetelol is a step safer, but I refused to take it for this last pregnancy because of the 3 losses that I had suffered.

Methyldopa is a B. It made me very tired but it is far safer than any beta blocker. My heart purred along between 100 and 110 most of my pregnancy.
But my high risk OB did not want me on a beta blocker and neither did I. The risks of low birth weight and miscarriage are too high in my humble opinion.

I worked in a pharmacy for 7 years and it isn't common at all to see beta blockers used in pregnancy in the US. Occassionally you see labetelol.


----------



## Andypanda6570

MyButterflies said:


> my doctor swears its safe too... but the FDA specifically categorized it as "unsafe during pregnancy." in the US, category D is when there is "positive evidence of human fetal risk."
> 
> it all depends on risk vs benefit. I only have a week or two to go so I'm not going to be taking my atenolol.

Thank you! that it what I meant by my comments. Category c and d are NOT the same. I was on Atenelol for the first 12 weeks until my doctor put me on labetalol I lost my Ava at 20 weeks, I can't help but wonder if Atenelol had anything to do with it.. My doctor told me Atenelol was absolutely not safe to take in pregnancy, Labetalol was awful for me ( It caused bad carpel tunnel for me ) but I took it anyway, now that I lost Ava I am back on the Atenelol. I sometimes wonder what caused her loss.. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

